# Shady Taxidermist



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

I'm not a hunter but I do appreciate the sport. I only hunt fish, but anyways my best friend got himself a monster buck last season. So he finally decided to break down and get his first deer mount. He was so excited that he was finally picking it up today! Then he sent me the pic. He's been crushed with the dink this guy tried to say is his! He probably even cried a little with anger. He doesn't know what to do. Anyone ever get taken like this? To me that's like bringing in a 14lb walleye and getting an 8lb back!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Looks like the same buck...


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

It's hard to tell anything from the pictures you posted.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Sorry only pic he sent me so far. He said its wayyyyyyyy smaller. Just by looking at the snout there's no comparison in that pic.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The pics don't show enough to even compare the two.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

i wouldnt go bye the snout in a hero pic


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you claiming that he did not get the same deer back???


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Ground shrinkage after picking up the mount. Interesting.
Should not be to hard to get a couple of better mount photos so a comparison can be made.

L & O


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree with the others.Get a picture of the rack at about the same angle as the second picture.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Based on the top two pics i would agree different buck. Look at that crab claw look on the rigth main beam that the mounted deer doesnt have.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Pretty hard to tell when it is buckled on a seat and only 2 tines are visible. The pictures shown of the deer killed describe the antlers well. It should be an easy argument if you are saying they aren't his antlers and he shouldn't have accepted the deer. If he is happy with neck size or something like that I am not sure what his options would be.

It does appear be wide enough to straddle both sides of the seat back so the antlers don't look much smaller to me.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I cant surmise anything from those pics!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, tough to tell what is going on here from the OP. 

Different rack completely or was he expecting the mount it's self to be bigger? The forms for the mount come in different sizes but it's really too hard to make a judgement call from the pictures provided. 

For an example I have a couple bucks shot early season that the forms are smaller than bucks shot during the rut where the necks are bigger and same with young vs older bucks.

The taxi I use will measure the cape prior to ordering the mount so everything will fit. It looks like the cape fits that mount so again, hard to tell what the problem is.

If this is your buddies first mount his memory of the deer may have grown while waiting for his mount to be finished....?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Papa Liver said:


> To me that's like bringing in a 14lb walleye and getting an 8lb back!


I know a taxidermist that can turn an 8# walleye into a 14#er. He charges by the pound. Alas, he doesn't deer mounts.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I know a photographer I am NOT hiring...


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

He said the only thing that's from his deer is the rack. Everything else isn't. It's 1/2 as thick as his deer was. Thin neck and definetly not his cape. Not even a decent job either. I know you'll never get 100% identical but cmon. Oh and he was also threatened with violence, guy told him "That's the deer you are taking".


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Papa Liver said:


> View attachment 269814
> View attachment 269815
> View attachment 269816
> I'm not a hunter but I do appreciate the sport. I only hunt fish, but anyways my best friend got himself a monster buck last season. So he finally decided to break down and get his first deer mount. He was so excited that he was finally picking it up today! Then he sent me the pic. He's been crushed with the dink this guy tried to say is his! He probably even cried a little with anger. He doesn't know what to do. Anyone ever get taken like this? To me that's like bringing in a 14lb walleye and getting an 8lb back!


In the second pic the buck has floppy ears. Must be fa...sorry wrong thread LOL


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Papa Liver said:


> View attachment 269871
> View attachment 269872
> He said the only thing that's from his deer is the rack. Everything else isn't. It's 1/2 as thick as his deer was. Thin neck and definetly not his cape. Not even a decent job either. I know you'll never get 100% identical but cmon. Oh and he was also threatened with violence, guy told him "That's the deer you are taking".


Is it the picture or are there no shoulders on that mount? Just a neck mount? What did the guy ask for when he took the deer in? If the cape was damaged the taxi may had to make it a neck mount.

If your buddy is reasonably sure he's getting screwed, he needs to go after the taxi. Small claims court? File a complaint against his taxidermist license? Better Business Bureau?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Papa Liver said:


> View attachment 269871
> View attachment 269872
> He said the only thing that's from his deer is the rack. Everything else isn't. It's 1/2 as thick as his deer was. Thin neck and definetly not his cape. Not even a decent job either. I know you'll never get 100% identical but cmon. Oh and he was also threatened with violence, guy told him "That's the deer you are taking".


Not all taxidermists are equal. Studying their previous " average" work , doing your part in cape preservation and measurements as well as having an agreement on quality of work compared to examples all matters.

Forms vary ,as do the reasons for which are used.
Modifying one to perfection should undestandably cost more than using a general size close enough.

If a taxidermist is not top notch for lack of experience or another reason, it will show.
Your friends mount is not the worst.....


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I am looking at the photos and I can't seem to make a determination that they are different deer. Looking at the points on the right side, do seem to match up. All things point to the same rack to me. The issue might be that the form that was used wasn't the right fit for the cape. It would have to be a pretty horrible taxidermist to do something like that. I would need to see a picture of the buck on the wall and the one of it on the ground to make a clear determination. Every photo I see of the mount is either half a picture of there is a hand obstructing the view for us to see.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

One thing for sure, no longer can "The Boss Lady" claim title to the worst photographer


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Is it the picture or are there no shoulders on that mount? Just a neck mount? What did the guy ask for when he took the deer in? If the cape was damaged the taxi may had to make it a neck mount.


Do taxidermist even offer neck mounts anymore? If the cape was damaged most taxi would let the customer know up front that it was too bad to repair and possibly try to find another cape.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Dish7 said:


> Do taxidermist even offer neck mounts anymore? If the cape was damaged most taxi would let the customer know up front that it was too bad to repair and possibly try to find another cape.


Good question, haven't seen any neck mounts unless they're quite old. You're right, the customer should be informed upfront and there really shouldn't be any issues once the mount is picked up.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Yes it's not what he paid for, was supposed to be a shoulder mount. The cape is what stood out he said. He said the mans wife couldn't believe the cape on that deer. And yes the ears are nowhere near what his were either. He said it's so bad that he's going to just pop off the rack and toss it. And sorry bout the pics all I had to work with I didn't take em. But 100% a botched junk job.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Looks like a plastic target practice deer


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Papa Liver said:


> Yes it's not what he paid for, was supposed to be a shoulder mount. The cape is what stood out he said. He said the mans wife couldn't believe the cape on that deer. And yes the ears are nowhere near what his were either. He said it's so bad that he's going to just pop off the rack and toss it. And sorry bout the pics all I had to work with I didn't take em. But 100% a botched junk job.


If that is the case, I would keep it in intact for evidence.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Papa Liver said:


> View attachment 269871
> View attachment 269872
> He said the only thing that's from his deer is the rack. Everything else isn't. It's 1/2 as thick as his deer was. Thin neck and definetly not his cape. Not even a decent job either. I know you'll never get 100% identical but cmon. Oh and he was also threatened with violence, guy told him "That's the deer you are taking".


No offense but these are the worst pics ever!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

So maybe the taxi screwed up the cape and let the hair slip and used a different one?

The hair around the bases looks different for sure, but then again the field pic is slightly washed out from the flash.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Papa Liver said:


> Yes it's not what he paid for, was supposed to be a shoulder mount. The cape is what stood out he said. He said the mans wife couldn't believe the cape on that deer. And yes the ears are nowhere near what his were either. He said it's so bad that he's going to just pop off the rack and toss it. And sorry bout the pics all I had to work with I didn't take em. But 100% a botched junk job.


So you are no longer claiming that he did not get his rack back as you did in post #1 ?
Still hoping to see some photos without your friend's hand or the seatbelt.

L & O


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Never said it wasn't his rack actually. That's the only thing that's his. Looks like he put his rack on a doe mount. What my buddy thinks happens is the guy made one pretty sweet mount with parts of his deer, whether for himself or someone he knows. Really no other explanation. And like I said sorry for the bad pics all I have to work with but can tell without a doubt it sucks and is a lot smaller than what he brought.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Ok, my mistake. I thought when you called it a "dink" you were saying that both the rack and hide were not his deer. Apologies.

L & O


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

To the OP...dude quit while you are ahead, you'll get no sympathy from the Pro's in these forums. Let it go....


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Once you get a poor job done you are more willing to pay for quality. I'm very fussy on who will do my work. I have one guy that I trust. I've also had a couple less than mounts but it's my own fault trying to save a buck. No pun intended.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> So maybe the taxi screwed up the cape and let the hair slip and used a different one?


Even if that happened the customer should be informed and have the cape replaced with a shoulder mount not a neck mount.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

bigmac said:


> To the OP...dude quit while you are ahead, you'll get no sympathy from the Pro's in these forums. Let it go....


All I was asking is if anyone else has had this happen and if so what did they do about it. Not even my deer I'm just trying to see if my buddy has any options about this.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

That is not even a neck mount. More like a head mount. Weird.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> Even if that happened the customer should be informed and have the cape replaced with a shoulder mount not a neck mount.


Yeah. I am not defending the taxi at all if he in fact is hiding anything. Just theorizing how a shoulder mount of a large bodied deer ends up as basically a half neck mount.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

That sucks. Looks like a smaller body deer. I don't think you'd get much sympathy though from a judge. Best case scenario, sue the guy in small claims and hope the guy doesn't show up. Then collect on the default judgment.


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

1st of all your a good friend for posting this & trying to get some ideas to help him out. I talked to a Taxidermist about something similar to this just a week ago. He said he gets/buys all the 3-7 year old capes he can get his hands on. He said he has done 8 or 9 remounts this last year. One guy did an old mount of his dad's, couple guys weren't happy with the results they got from other taxis. The bad part he said it's like starting over, so it's going to basically cost you the same or more to have it done a 2nd time. So tell him he can find a Taxidermist that does excellent work & would be willing to remount it for him. This whole thing royally sucks & sorry it happened to his buck.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Or look at this way.It makes the rack look bigger.But in all honesty it does look like a bad job.I would not be happy with it either.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Haven't had that happen, but if ever did, would take my lumps, get another good cape, and have remounted by a trusted Taxi. Life goes on, you win some, you lose some, forget it and move on.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

If the taxidermist has been paid your SOL . Seeing as there's already tension between the two of them. Best bet is to get another cape and have a quality taxidermist do it. By the way what did he pay for that mount?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Is it the picture or are there no shoulders on that mount? Just a neck mount? What did the guy ask for when he took the deer in? If the cape was damaged the taxi may had to make it a neck mount.
> 
> If your buddy is reasonably sure he's getting screwed, he needs to go after the taxi. Small claims court? File a complaint against his taxidermist license? Better Business Bureau?


It's the same hide, same coloring in the same places. Maybe a slightly smaller form used for a neck mount.

So this was his first mount. Maybe he didn't know what to ask for and just told the taxi to mount it, which is what was done.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

No he's been hunting 30 years he knew what he had and how he wanted it done. Shoulder mount 100% with his cape and rack.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Shoulder mount turned into 1/3 of a neck


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

The only part of the deer that is used is the cape and the rack. It's not like there's a bunch of pieces you can swap from other animals. The rest is all in the form and the taxi's ability to bring it to life. If he's not happy with how it came out, that's one thing. But to say he was forced to take a deer that isn't his is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

petronius said:


> It's the same hide, same coloring in the same places. Maybe a slightly smaller form used for a neck mount.
> 
> So this was his first mount. Maybe he didn't know what to ask for and just told the taxi to mount it, which is what was done.


I see it about the same. I do not see a "monster" buck as described in post #1. Kinda hard to tell about the hide with the photos supplied. This is one of those times when you wish you could hear both sides of the story. Not saying that I think a good job of taxi work was preformed. Perhaps the paperwork shows that the hunter requested a neck mount ?
Still waiting for a few decent photos.

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> I see it about the same. I do not see a "monster" buck as described in post #1. Kinda hard to tell about the hide with the photos supplied. This is one of those times when you wish you could hear both sides of the story. Not saying that I think a good job of taxi work was preformed. Perhaps the paperwork shows that the hunter requested a neck mount ?
> Still waiting for a few decent photos.
> L & O


The OP did not say whether the work was done by an experienced taxidermist doing it as a business or some guy learning the field and doing it as a hobby in his garage.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I know I determine before field dressing if it's getting mounted. I never cut past the rib cage as that is need for the cape. I've seen them cut all the way up to the neck. Even extremily talented taxis can't make that look right. 
I feel for your friend but sometimes you learn the hard way. I know I did.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Is your buddy the taxidermist?


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Can't screw a European mount at all when skinning a deer. Found out that is the most economical way to showcase a deer, and to be honest, I think it is a tad nicer too. You also avoid any blame between you and the taxidermist should something happen....hence the point of this long winded thread!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Same rack and same cape = same deer from what I can see


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

protectionisamust said:


> Same rack and same cape = same deer from what I can see


Minus the shoulders, of course.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

MallardMaster said:


> Can't screw a European mount at all when skinning a deer. Found out that is the most economical way to showcase a deer, and to be honest, I think it is a tad nicer too. You also avoid any blame between you and the taxidermist should something happen....hence the point of this long winded thread!


Not can't just hard to screw one up.There was recently a thread about a dog getting ahold of a guys euro mount.


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

My taxidermist agreed to do my head when I die as a surprise for my wife!


----------



## dafuzz89 (Jul 31, 2013)

Two years ago I had a taxidermist send me the wrong antelope mount. The mount I received wasn't even close to the horns of the animal I harvested. Photos I had proved to everyone including the taxidermist. Unfortunately he good not replace my mount, he did offer for me to keep the mount I received at no charge and would mount my next year's antelope for free. I took him up on the offer.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Learned my lesson, One gets what they paid for. Shot a great buck 10pt 238 dressed. Paid high dollar at a reptable taxi looks great. Shot a very red colored coyote a few years back. Big male. Took it to a Hobby Taxi, and well he forgot it was supposed to be front elevated mouth opening into a howl. Well he cut the front mounts down and fitted to a flat board to mount. The front legs were 45 degrees or more backward. It looked like it was trying to walk right into the winds of Irma. He kept the mount and I got 100% money back. I did loose the hide.

What does the invoice say. It should be spelled out a shoulder mount looking left right or neck mount. IF the invoice has shoulder listed only neck was deliverd he would be redoing (or refunding some agreed upon amount) or small claims court and he did not fulfill the contract.

Was the full amount pard upfront? If he paid a balance at pickup he could be introuble as it may show/indicate he accepted the mount as it, unless he paid check and has the deficiency noted on it or the invoice.

Skinner


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Over that past 20 years or so, I can remember getting a couple deer in that were cut way short and the customer did not want to use a replacement cape, so therefore the only option was to use a neck mount form. There are a couple available that I know if from suppliers, but you can also make your own neck mount form by cutting down a shoulder form and installing a wood block in the back. They look like crap when compared to a shoulder mount, but in most cases, it's a cape cut short that caused the problem in the first place along with the clients refusal to anti up for a new cape. I'd like to hear the taxidermists side of the story and I'd also like to see some better photos too because the ones on this thread are so bad that no possible determinations can be made about anything.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Over that past 20 years or so, I can remember getting a couple deer in that were cut way short and the customer did not want to use a replacement cape, so therefore the only option was to use a neck mount form. There are a couple available that I know if from suppliers, but you can also make your own neck mount form by cutting down a shoulder form and installing a wood block in the back. They look like crap when compared to a shoulder mount, but in most cases, it's a cape cut short that caused the problem in the first place along with the clients refusal to anti up for a new cape. I'd like to hear the taxidermists side of the story and I'd also like to see some better photos too because the ones on this thread are so bad that no possible determinations can be made about anything.


I can definitely see that happening. If that is the case, it just comes down to if the taxi let him know up front that the cape was not going to work for what he wanted. Doesn't sound like that was the case here but you're right, we haven't heard the taxi's side of the story.


----------

